# New Labels



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

These are some new labels I finished for this weeks bottling. The horses are my sisters and The winter scene was taken by my niece while out snow showing in Washington.







2/3 Concord and 1/3 Diamond


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2010)

I think they look great Dan - you da man,dan.

I love that snow scene. I hope these are the ones you said you have to bottle Tuesday, cause if not they are the wrong date.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Rich. Yes I am bottling these Tuesday. About 6 gallons of Steuben, 10 gallons of Diamond and 9 gallons of the Concord/diamond blend.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2010)

Who's Meghan ?


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice!! I really like the snow scene, its my FAV!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> Who's Meghan ?



My Niece, she lives up in Seattle.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking good there Dan. Have you started digging that new cellar under your existing one?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are my 2 new skeeter pee labels. I had to photo them as for some reason Avery label wouldn't copy all and transfer. I think you all get the idea.











The taste is better than these look.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

Steve those look great. I really like em both.

I use to photo mine also until someone on here told me the trick and I can't remember who it was though. Do a print screen and past it to the paint program. Next save it to a file. Now open that picture with what ever photo editing program you use and crop it and anything else you want to do with it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 20, 2010)

I tried that but having to save as a jpeg the quality is lost. I can usually command A then command Copy and paste but it would only grab the photo.

It is a lot better looking in person, come on down.
Gotta call bottle woman for you, just remembered.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not familier with command A. I didn't think I lost any quality in my labels saving as a jpeg, but maybe I did!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 21, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I think they look great Dan - you da man,dan.
> 
> I love that snow scene. I hope these are the ones you said you have to bottle Tuesday, cause if not they are the wrong date.




They are all awesome!! I also really like the snow scenery..


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I am not familier with command A. I didn't think I lost any quality in my labels saving as a jpeg, but maybe I did!



I think he means Control A = Select All and Control C = Copy.

Nice labels but you always have nice labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Julie, now I know what he means I just never knew the shot cuts. Yeah that doesn't work with Avery.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice labels


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 21, 2010)

Very Nice, I particularly like the snow scene.


----------



## Brian (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice Dan. I really like the snow scene also as long as I don't have to see it in person.. I really like the SP lables Steve they made me laugh... Very cool both of you!


----------



## Duster (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks Good guys, thanks for some ideas


----------

